# Best source for LED Extrusions, strips and other lighting accessories



## funghi2 (Jan 27, 2021)

Hi all, have a project i need to do some alcove lighting. Where are you guys buying extrusions, quality led strips and other accessories at a decent price? Some of the pricing im seeing is nuts! also wanted to take a stab at a few led pendant fixtures. Nothing too crazy just a sleek linear light for over a kitchen island. Attaching a photo of what im looking to fabricate. Store wants 1200$ for it!! Thanks in advance


----------



## adamlau (Jan 29, 2021)

I have purchased from INTL Outdoor, Waveform Lighting, Digi-Key, Mouser and Cutter. Aliexpress if you trust the vendor and are willing to wait.


----------

